# opera never tire of



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

this question was asked on Met opera on face book. so just for fun

What is the one opera you may have seen a dozen times, but never tire of? (be honest!)


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

"Norma".

In fact, I have listen/watch this opera even more than a dozen times.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ldiat said:


> this question was asked on Met opera on face book. so just for fun
> 
> What is the one opera you may have seen a dozen times, but never tire of? (be honest!)


i would watch Magic Flute ok my b Giulio Cesare i cant choose sometimes


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Der Rosenkavalier.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

schigolch said:


> "Norma".
> 
> In fact, I have listen/watch this opera even more than a dozen times.


I saw Norma live recently. It really is a great opera. Every part have ear worm potential.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

It would have to be a Wagner for me. Only one? I never tire of any of them.

But for this thread its between Meister, Siegfried and Rheingold.
Flips coin...........
Siegfried


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Madama Butterfly


----------



## davidglasgow (Aug 19, 2017)

Rigoletto is a winner for me, it's the most duplicated opera in my cd collection with lots of versions. Lucia di Lammermoor and Tosca also figure - must be the spectre of Callas


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

La Traviata, Norma, Tosca......................for starters.
Erratum:* DON CARLO *


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Never seen it live, but as a recording, Boris Godunov always floats my boat.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Two operas I've never seen live, but have HEARD several times (usually with score in hand), and seen at least one production:
_Les Huguenots_
_Benvenuto Cellini_

Life-enhancing operas, with a wealth of superb music, a variety of moods, thrillingly dramatic, and with important things to say.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

MarkW said:


> Never seen it live, but as a recording, Boris Godunov always floats my boat.


God, yes! Stunning, isn't it? It moves between an intimate Shakespearean study of a guilt-ridden usurper, and depicting the troubles of Russia. Historical opera is wonderful.

Fantastically imaginative music, too; the BELLS, the BELLS! The walls of Kazan. Boris's great monologue. The fountain scene. The whole Forest of Kromy scene (which is what opera is *for*).


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Der Ring

(Each time I see or hear it I find something new in it.)

N.


----------



## Lensky (May 8, 2016)

Norma & Don Giovanni


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Flotow's Martha and here is one excellent performance:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> Der Rosenkavalier.





nina foresti said:


> Madama Butterfly


Two more added.


----------



## dreadnought (Nov 27, 2017)

Marriage of Figaro and Barber of Seville.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Carmen certainly - has everything a great opera should have.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

DavidA said:


> Carmen certainly - has *everything a great opera should have*.


Now that is a great topic for a new thread: Everything a great opera should have.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

dreadnought said:


> Marriage of Figaro and Barber of Seville.


In that order? But that would be backward of the story.

And I hear there is a Part III but apparently never got put to an operatic composition.

A year ago Barber of Seville would have been on my never tire of it list, but I did tire of it. Still near the top for me but just not at the top.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Now that is a great topic for a new thread: Everything a great opera should have.


Must have a poll first .


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Must have a poll first .


Pre-poll thread to have input on what things a great opera needs so I don't miss any. But I am far from qualified to run this. We need one of our opera experts to do it. And the poll limits I think to 16 items. Must be a poll with ability to select multiple options and people must limit to selecting those things that are essential to a great opera, not select all 16.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Any opera from the bel canto era (i.e., all of Rossini, Bellini, Donizetti, and early Verdi). I find I can tire of late Verdi, Puccini, Richard Strauss, etc. -- but never bel canto.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Pre-poll thread to have input on what things a great opera needs so I don't miss any. But I am far from qualified to run this. We need one of our opera experts to do it. And the poll limits I think to 16 items. Must be a poll with ability to select multiple options and people must limit to selecting those things that are essential to a great opera, not select all 16.


Plans are in the making, watch this space later this year.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bellinilover said:


> Any opera from the bel canto era (i.e., all of Rossini, Bellini, Donizetti, and early Verdi). I find I can tire of late Verdi, Puccini, Richard Strauss, etc. -- but never bel canto.


Only if I spin them on the wrong time or mood, otherwise never tired of any opera.


----------

